
Looking Glass 8K Immersive Display - th0ma5
https://lookingglassfactory.com/product/8k
======
jhloa2
I'd like to see this in-person. looks pretty cool to me!

Does anyone know how they display 45 different angles of an 3d object without
using a ton of computing power? I'm imagining you'd need a beast of a computer
to use this display at a reasonable refresh rate without some really clever
optimization.

~~~
trevyn
I'm pretty sure it's a lenticular display, so if it's running a standard 8K
panel (~33 megapixel), your effective resolution is under 1 megapixel per
angle.

Computationally, generating 33 megapixels spread across 45 views is very
similar to generating 33 megapixels in one view, so if your rendering pipeline
can do standard 8K, you should be fine.

------
ttoinou
Please someone code a neural net to add 3D paint depth to 2D-photo of real
paintings :)

~~~
jobigoud
A training set for this could be created from VR paintings. We have the full
spatial painting and we can create as many 2D views as we want from it.

